

No offense, but you have a face that can’t be trusted - timf
http://blogs.siliconvalley.com/gmsv/2009/02/no-offense-but-you-have-a-face-that-cant-be-trusted.html

======
markup
Trying to sum it a bit: laptop's facial-recognition systems suck. They really
do.

